# Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?



## Pisolo (30. März 2012)

Bei mir vor der Tür fliesst ein 1,5m breiter und höchstens 50cm tiefer Bach, in den ich gerne mit meinem Söhnchen die Angel halten würde, nur um ihm das "Erlebnis Angeln" zu gönnen. Vermutlich wird da noch nicht mal ein Fisch drin schwimmen, aber mal dennoch theoretisch die Frage:

Wo kann ich herausfinden, wem der Bach gehört und woher ich einen Erlaubnisschein bekomme? Für mein Verständnis gibt es doch keine freien Gewässer in NRW, oder?


----------



## Bronni (30. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*

Ruf doch mal den Landesfischeverband an, der kann Dir sicher helfen.


----------



## antonio (30. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*

in nrw sind diese im grundbuch und/oder im wasserbuch eingetragen.

antonio


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*

Erschreck Dich nicht, wo überall gute Fische drin schwimmen.

Frag einfach mal bei Deiner Gemeinde nach. Die sollten schon wissen, wer ihre Gewässer nutzt, bewirtschaftet, gepachtet hat.


----------



## Pisolo (30. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*

Kurzes Feedback:

Auskunft zum Wassrbuch: Da stehen kleine Bächse nicht drin
Auskunft von der unteren Fischereibehörde: Alles verboten, was nicht erlaubt ist, also verboten (sic!)
Der Bach ist wirklich klein, bei Google Earth sieht man nur, dass da ein Baumlauf ist, den Bach kann man nicht sehen, so gesehen kann ich mir fast wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass die die großen Aale beissen...  

Was mache ich jetzt? 1h wildern? An einen See gehen und eine Tageskarte kaufen? Ich befürchte halt, dass es meinem Sohnemann nach spätestens einer Stunde langweilig wird, da will ich nicht mit riesen Jedöhns und Tageskarte an einen Forellenteich gefahren sein...

Liebe Grüße,

Pisolo


----------



## antonio (30. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*

was ist mit dem grundbuch?

antonio


----------



## Pisolo (30. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*



antonio schrieb:


> was ist mit dem grundbuch?
> 
> antonio


 

Ich glaube da kommt man gar nicht ohne Weiteres ran, das muss glaube ich ein Notar anfordern. Für das Geld können mein Sohn und ich ein Jahr lang an den Forellenteich!


----------



## olaf70 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*

Hallo,

wenn die Gemeinde dir nicht weiterhelfen kann (oder will),versuch doch mal einen Landwirt von eventuell umliegenden Flächen zu fragen. Die sind in der Regel bestens im Bilde. Oder halt den örtlichen Angelverein.

Einfach so zu angeln könnte problematisch werden. Als Eigentümer möchte man ja wenigstens gefragt werden.

Wenn du mal ganz viel Zeit und Langeweile hast, empfehle ich dir diesen Trööt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107120


----------



## Pisolo (30. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*

Ziemlich schöner thread, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*

Bei so etwas fragt man keine hoch angesiedelten Behörden, sondern nutzt den kleinen Dienstweg vor Ort.
Geh zur Gemeindeverwaltung. Wenn die es nicht wissen, dann weiß es eine Naturschutzbehörde, bzw. das Landwirtschaftsministerium schon gar nicht.


----------



## Forellenberti (30. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*

Hallo,

der einfachste Weg ist die örtliche Gemeinde, das Toruristikbüro oder das Dorfgasthaus. Dort wirst Du sicher fündig.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*

Was ich bei solchen Gegebenheiten machen würde, darf ich hier nicht schreiben.
Darum stattdessen an dieser Stelle eine alte Volksweisheit:
Manchmal kann man besser nachher um Entschuldigung bitten,
als vorher um Erlaubnis.


----------



## Windelwilli (31. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was ich bei solchen Gegebenheiten machen würde, darf ich hier nicht schreiben.
> Darum stattdessen an dieser Stelle eine alte Volksweisheit:
> Manchmal kann man besser nachher um Entschuldigung bitten,
> als vorher um Erlaubnis.



...oder mit den Worten des großen Konfuzius:

"Wer viel fragt, kriegt viele Antworten!" :m


----------



## Pisolo (31. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*

Ich glaube zum Thema "Erlaubnisschein" habe ich mir jetzt eine Meinung gebildet, danke.

Bin gestern mal das Bächlein auf ca. 1km abgelaufen und habe keinen einzigen Fisch gesehen. Der Bach ist praktisch nie über Gummistiefeltiefe hinausgegangen, Wasser klar, Untergrund meist sandig, einige wenige mögliche Verstecke durch umgestürzte Bäume/Äste und Treibgut.

An einer Stelle mündet der Bach über 50m in ein Stillgewässer mit vielleicht 1-1,5m Tiefe, danach fliesst er wieder aus, allerdings ist am Ausfluss viel Treibgut, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass hier noch ein Fisch durchkommt, aber vielleicht ist das Treibgut unterspült.

Was meint Ihr: Können sich die Fische ausreichend vor mir verstecken, oder sind die Chancen eher gering, wenn ich auch keine sehe?


----------



## Sebastian.L (31. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*

Ich würde jedenfalls wo hin gehen wo auch was gefangen werden kann. Das er gleich mit Erfolg belohnt wird.Den ohne Action ist das Angel gleich öde langweilig.Und wenn es ihm gefällt an den Bach.

Nachtrag: Und kann mir fast nicht vorstellen wenn so kleiner Bub, an so einen kleinen Bach mal die Angel rein hält. Dass es gleich mit großen ärger Endet.


----------



## Pisolo (31. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*

Hast Recht, wenn der Bub da einen Stock und ne Schnur reinhängt, passiert sicher nichts, aber wenn der Papa mit dem Angelschein daneben sitzt, dann könnte man ihm schon werfen, dass er es hätte besser wissen müssen...

Leider scheint es nirgends in NRW in der Nähe von Köln ein "freies Gewässer" zu geben, wo man eben mal einfach an einem kleinen Bach oder See die Angel reinhängt. So hatte ich mir früher Angeln vorgestellt, scheint ziemlich naiv gewesen zu sein...


----------



## Windelwilli (31. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln am kleinen Hausbächlein: Erlaubnisschein?*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Hast Recht, wenn der Bub da einen Stock und ne Schnur reinhängt, passiert sicher nichts, aber wenn der Papa mit dem Angelschein daneben sitzt, dann könnte man ihm schon werfen, dass er es hätte besser wissen müssen...
> 
> Leider scheint es nirgends in NRW in der Nähe von Köln ein "freies Gewässer" zu geben, wo man eben mal einfach an einem kleinen Bach oder See die Angel reinhängt. So hatte ich mir früher Angeln vorgestellt, scheint ziemlich naiv gewesen zu sein...



gibt es keinen Kanal mit Spundwand, wo man bei euch ne Tageskarte erwerben kann?

Da hat er bestimmt Erfolg. Etwas füttern, ne kleine Stippe mit Made und das Fangen kann losgehen....


----------

